# Goldfish and inverts?



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Gonna make this short, sweat, and to the point, so to speak. Can goldfish and snails or goldfish and shrimp get along in the same tank without the inverts being eaten?


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Anyone? I would like an answer from someone with personal experience please...


----------



## Pingu (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey... I'm very new to fishkeeping (only a couple of months) but i keep apple snails with my goldfish and they are fine. I found the fish was interested for like a day and soon got bored and they are all fine now.


----------



## N0z (Jun 3, 2009)

i have pond snails with my fish all the time they get along just fine


----------



## Cameron0527 (Jun 14, 2009)

I have two comet goldfish and a ghost shrimp in my tank. The goldfish ate all but one, but the shrimp that I have, they have not bothered for 2 months.


----------



## OneFishTwoFish (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey DB, my goldies have 2 apple snails and they are just fine. As long as your snail is big enough they should not be bothered, HOWEVER, shrimp make tasty snacks.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 1, 2006)

I keep apple snails, ramshorns, MTS and nerite snails with fancy goldfish. No issues except possibly my black ranchu attempting to eat the baby _Pomacea diffusa_.


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

Snails I know are fine with Goldfish of anykind. Shrimp on the otherhand who knows. Best way to find out is go get them cheap "Ghost Shrimp" 5 for $1 and throw em into the tank and see what happens. Either A. The fish leave em alone and you can assume they'll leave other shrimp alone. or B. You just found yourself a nice cheap snack that your goldfish enjoy.


----------

